# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Lucky Home Bungalows in Prakhon Chai

## schiene

Mal bisschen Werbung im eigenen Intresse.
Etwa 1 Km außerhalb von Prakhon Chai im Dorf Khok Maa befinden sich unsere Bungalows und die kleine Bar.
Alle Bungalows haben 1 Schlafzimmer mit Klimaanlage,1 Wohnzimmer mit TV,Kühlschrank Ventilator,2 Terrassen,
ein Bad mit Warmwasserdusche.
Es gibt überdachte Stellplätze für Autos,kostenfreies W-Lan,Fahrräder,Grillmöglichkeiten und 2 Fl Wasser pro Tag.
Tagespreis bei 1-4 Tagen 600 Baht und wenn ihr über booking.com bucht 700 Baht.
Langzeitmieter ab über einen Monat zahlen derzeit 4.500 Baht + Strom (jeder Bungalow hat einen eigenen Zähler für Strom und Wasser)
Wochenpreise oder mehrere Tage auf Anfrage.
Weitere Bilder und alle witeren Infos findet ihr auf unserer Seite bei booking.com

https://www.booking.com/searchresult...cB&room1=A,A,;
Kontakt über meine E-Mail (deutsch und engl.) oder bei meiner Frau in Thailand telefonisch (deutsch,Thai,Khmer und etwas engl) 
unter 094-366636

----------


## schiene

Von Booking.com gabs im Februar wieder den jährlichen Awards wo wir 9 von 10 Punkten erhielten

----------

